# 42-yr-old drowned on Arkansas River near Canon City



## COEngineer (May 29, 2013)

https://kdvr.com/2019/06/11/man-on-boy-scouts-trip-in-southern-colorado-dies-in-rafting-accident/


Anyone have more info on this? News reports all say "west of Canon City," but I think the Royal Gorge is closed to commercial boats at 2500 cfs (it was running about 4100 cfs at the time of the accident). So maybe they put in at Pink House?? Or maybe it was much further west?


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

it was near spike buck i think


----------



## horseshoe33 (Mar 1, 2017)

If you click on the link to the actual Pueblo Chieftain story, there's more information.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

They were running the Pinnacle rock section. CPR efforts were performed just below Spikebuck. I do not know if he swam in spike or above.


----------



## COEngineer (May 29, 2013)

horseshoe33 said:


> If you click on the link to the actual Pueblo Chieftain story, there's more information.



https://www.chieftain.com/news/20190611/man-drowns-in-rafting-accident-on-arkansas-river


----------

